# Mite check



## Phlegmatical (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello.

After posting in the introduction section it was suggested my new budgie might have mites..

Can anyone confirm this please as we do have 1 week to go back to shop and they cover bills.

The mark has gone down slightly in the 2 days we had him

Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't see any signs of mites on your budgie. He does appear have a little injury on his beak that was possibly caused by an attack from another bird or some kind of accident (maybe a crash landing resulting from bumping into a wall while flying, or a night fright).
The wound is almost completely healed, so at this point there is no reason for worries.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* 
I agree with aluz. The area on his beak looks like an injury. 
Your budgie's beak is made of keratin (like your fingernails). 
The injured area will grow out in time and his beak will be as good as new. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I also agree  I can see it is more of a scrape than anything--looks like it's healing up fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phlegmatical (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------

